
Kyocera to Roll Out New Li-Ion Battery in 2020 - sohkamyung
https://tech.nikkeibp.co.jp/dm/atclen/news_en/15mk/070502951/
======
ksec
This isn't really Kyocera at all.

It is a Startup called [1] 24-m. I cant even find a PR from Kyocera mentioning
this breakthrough / achievement. And like all startup battery headlines and
PR, I read it with lots of skepticism.

[http://24-m.com/pressrelease/](http://24-m.com/pressrelease/)

